# Struts wear out - help needed



## thesnake (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I own a 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE and is running great except that the front struts are wearing out (not very bad condition). It makes a weird (rattle) sound in the front when I hit on bumps or elevations. I asked pepboys and my Nissan dealer. They say that the struts have to be replaced soon. In addition, they are quoting $600 for the repair. I drive around 2000 miles every month. I was wondering if any one has idea as to how long I can run with these struts. Thanks for your help.

Alex


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Indefinitely. It's just a matter of how comfortable you want to be. 

Rattle? Any idea from where? I don't think strut mounts tend to go bad that fast...


----------



## thesnake (Sep 28, 2006)

If I am not wrong, the noise is generating from the Sway bar and the strut itself. Both front wheels make rattling sound. Thanks again


----------



## dsc504 (Mar 28, 2007)

i have a similar problem (mine comes from the right side only) and i have been told that it could be a wheel bearing gone bad, strut mount gone bad, and even a ball joint gone bad. you might want to check those out.


----------

